# Savage M10 6.5



## JTKillough

I just ordered a Savage Model 10 Predator in 6.5 Creedmoor, from a local gun shop. Can hardly wait. I've been ogling this caliber for some time now. It will make a great mid-sized game getter, and I plan to use it for deer, and antelope. I happened to find some Hornady ammo, and brass on the net, but reloading dies are giving me trouble. If anyone happens across a set, would you let me know. Any input from you all, is also welcome on best bullet weight or powder.


----------



## youngdon

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/7563096197333843002?q=6.5%20creedmoor%20dies&rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS359US504&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47008514,d.aWM&biw=1440&bih=785&sa=X&ei=8uSfUeWcMoOm8QTG4oDQBQ&ved=0CEUQ8wIwAA


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I got that rifle in a 243 cal for my Dad . All I can say is dead-nut. Once you sight it in it is right there every time. For Dad it is a little heavy for to much toting but smooth as silk and accurate beyond most of our abilities. You will like. I dont know much about the 6.5 round but the gun I can say enough.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Here is a picture of Dads


----------



## Rick Howard

Cool rile for sure. Looking forward to reading the results.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the purchase, looks like a fun gun.


----------



## JTKillough

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I got that rifle in a 243 cal for my Dad . All I can say is dead-nut. Once you sight it in it is right there every time. For Dad it is a little heavy for to much toting but smooth as silk and accurate beyond most of our abilities. You will like. I dont know much about the 6.5 round but the gun I can say enough.


Good to hear, I hope the 6.5 shoots as well.


----------



## JTKillough

Picked it up today. Nice piece of carbon steel. I set a Vortex Viper on board, bore sighted and cleaned it up. Ready for break in at the range, but the ammo hasn't come yet.


----------



## glenway

Cool! A Swede on steroids! This thing's gonna pack a punch!

Although the 6.5 Creedmoor was designed as a target cartridge, it quickly became apparent that it would also make an excellent hunting cartridge. With that in mind, Hornady introduced a load with their 129-grain SST bullet. This SST load was one of the first Superformance loads developed. In fact, my sample made no mention of that as the Superformance line was still a few months away from being announced when the samples arrived here for testing. The added velocity came as a surprise while testing the cartridge. The listed velocity for the 129-grain SST load is 2,950 fps. This is considerably faster than the 140-grain load; however, its 129-grain SST bullet gives up a full point in ballistic coefficient to the 140-grain A-Max; 0.485 for the SST versus 0.585 for the A-Max. But, 0.485 is still respectable. With a 200-yard zero the 129-grain SST bullet's path will be 1.54 inches high at 100 yards; 6.81 inches low at 300 yards and 19.70 inches below the line of sight at 400 yards. It still has 1,000 ft.-lbs. of energy remaining at 600 yards - still good deer medicine way out there.


----------



## JTKillough

Break in is complete. I couldn't have had a better day for this. No wind and the range all to myself, although it be a tad hot. Had a bit of fun with a 6 inch gong at 400 meters. But have not really sighted in yet. Still waiting for the dies, then I will begin load work. Supplies seem to be more abundant than average. I picked up a box of 129 grain SST's at Sportsman's Warehouse in Tucson along with 50 more Hornady brass. That gives me 100 cases and 60 rounds of loaded ammo minus the 40 I used to break her in.. I've researched loads and decided to go with the 129 grain SST over IMR4350 powder. I've read quite a few shooters, stating that the Creedmoor likes medium to medium slow powder. But so far, I am loving this caliber. Even while breaking it in it grouped MOA or better. That's out of a clean bore! Recoil is minimal and I was able to see my hits on target. A very impressive round. I will begin load work soon, then I will post a few pix.


----------



## glenway

Energy is one thing, but this gun will transfer it beyond what a typical bullet in that weight category would. Just add accuracy and anyone would be hard pressed to come up with a better recipe for a wide range of game without pounding themselves. Deer and antelope - no problem.


----------



## bar-d

JTKillough said:


> I just ordered a Savage Model 10 Predator in 6.5 Creedmoor, from a local gun shop. Can hardly wait. I've been ogling this caliber for some time now. It will make a great mid-sized game getter, and I plan to use it for deer, and antelope. I happened to find some Hornady ammo, and brass on the net, but reloading dies are giving me trouble. If anyone happens across a set, would you let me know. Any input from you all, is also welcome on best bullet weight or powder.


Beauty JT. Green with envy.

:hunter:


----------



## JTKillough

Okay, just finished my first round of test loads for the 6.5 Creed. Ran IMR 4350 over 129 grain Hornady SST's. After some adjusting of seating depth I ended up with a tight group from 43.0 grains and an OAL of 2.825, that being .035 off the lands. I will bump the powder up and down a few 10ths, and retest, but so far so good. This group went .53 inch to 100 meters. I also found powder and bullets at Natchez if anyone needs any, act fast.


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! Minute of Prairie dog !


----------



## Rick Howard

Cool!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

looks like your doing a mighty fine job of dialing thst load in

not to mention shooting the rifle

i feel sorry for the critters you go after with that rifle,no not realy they deserve what they get


----------



## dwtrees

yep, that will definitely knock em down. Good shooting.


----------



## JTKillough

Things went south with the 129 grain Hornady's. I just couldn't keep them stable enough for a string at longer range. Picked up a box of 140 Bergers and tried them this morning. Much better. Getting .450 at 100 yards through a 5 round string. Nice little cluster. Still in a powder adjusting mode, but soon will be looking a seating depth for a fine tuning.


----------



## JTKillough

Just finished the final test run on the Bergers. A .416 group of five at 100 in a stiff breeze. I will load several and go out to 200, sight in @ 1.60" high for a PBR of 277. Then start testing/checking scope settings. That will do. Only 42" low @ 500.


----------



## glenway

I was wondering if the 140s would perform better for your intended purpose. Are you able to check velocity?


----------



## JTKillough

Haven't Crony'ed anything yet, but will be doing that soon. I should Crony while I sight for 200, then that will give me better scope adjustment data. I will post the speed when I get it. Right now I am running off published data and estimated speeds. Yes, I do believe the 140 will perform better in the long run. I just thought I would pick a medium weight bullet for this gun to start development, but that didn't work out. She has a 1:8 twist, and 129's are on the cusp of that. I was also looking for a little horse power through speed, but more weight will do just fine. Sure, it cost me time and money.....And lots of good range time.


----------



## hassell

Sounds like your on the right track JT.


----------



## JTKillough

Finished it this morning. Sighted in dead on at 200 yards. Chrony'ed the load at an average of 2721fps. With a standard deviation of 10.31. After dialing in, I was able to land 3 shots in the bull at 200. Then sent one round out to 400 and hammered that 6 inch gong. I plan to order a custom turret for the Viper scope with yardage adjustment out to 700 yards. Practice, practice, practice..... Then, go hunting. It took some doing. That's the way it goes sometimes. Finding the right combination can be tough and some guns can be very finicky. I have to say, I am very pleased with this Savage. Once the load was good, it performed flawlessly, below .5 MOA. I would recommend this rifle to anyone. *****'s


----------



## knapper

The 6.5 bullet is a real killer even though the velocities are not there like with other rounds but, they are extermelly effective on impact and do the job better then some others around. IMO I have taken black bear with that caliber and killed antolupe with a contender were I planned to use nosler partion and they were doing pass through and not bringing them down. I had to use ballistic tips instead. Black bear are instant kill, as good as my 45-70.


----------



## JTKillough

Took the Savage out for medium range sight-in and scope testing today. Vortex Optics offers a ballistic calculator on their web-site. Using that and the inputs from my bullet/speed/scope settings/conditions I was able to acquire the elevation click adjustments to whatever yardage I desired. I worked on a 500 yard range, so took click values out to 500. I wanted to see if the ballistic calculator was accurate enough to use, and if not, maybe it would get me close enough to work it in from there. The program worked remarkably well. By dialing the values in I walked the Savage out to 500 with ease. The click values were right on the money. The only adjustment I had to make on my own was for windage. Elevation was correct and I nailed the gongs dead center every time. My 500 yard group came in at just over 2 inches. Next time out, I plan to work out to 700 yards, which is the maximum at our local range, and hopefully, not forget the camera.


----------



## hassell

Right on JT, they won't have a chance now.


----------



## youngdon

Holy smokes.......2"at 500 yds That's an amazing group


----------



## glenway

Wow! That's a good test - especially if the Vortex returns to zero.


----------



## dwtrees

2" group at 500yds, Great shooting.

Now I might have to get one of those. Just hear the wife now, "What the he!! do you buy that for".


----------



## JTKillough

Suffered a set-back with the Creedmoor. All is good to 550 yards. It's at that point that I run out of adjustment. I am running a Savage model 10, with a Weaver Picatinney rail mount, Vortex medium rings and a Vortex Viper 4-16X44. The problem is: I am max-ed out on my elevation adjustments at 550 yards. The set-up works great, but I cannot go past 550. I planned to use the rig for hunting and would like to get at least to 700 yards. Any suggestion's?


----------



## youngdon

Shims under the front of the rail would raise it, but i never cared for the looks or the additional stresses placed on the rail or you'll have to go to higher rings.


----------



## Scotty D.

20MOA mount??? I've searched & this came up..??

http://www.amazon.com/Weaver-Extended-Multi-Slot-Base-Savage/dp/B0049IUS38


----------



## Scotty D.

They also make a 10MOA but it's over $100 :hot:


----------



## youngdon

Good call Scotty


----------



## JTKillough

Ordered a 20 MOA. Thanks for the info guys. I guess this means more range time..... :teeth:



Scotty D. said:


> 20MOA mount??? I've searched & this came up..??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Weaver-Extended-Multi-Slot-Base-Savage/dp/B0049IUS38


----------



## glenway

A good "problem" to have, my friend. This is getting interestinger.


----------



## youngdon

Glen you should write for a living ! :biggrin:


----------



## JTKillough

View attachment 9785


Well, it been awhile since I did an update on this rifle. I installed the 20 moa rail mount and began work at the range. I spray the gongs black so I can see my impact and go from there. I have worked out to 775 yards and the scope adjustments are right on the money. I found that I had a canting problem and so started carrying a small bubble level in order to retrain my eye. It seems that if I take a quick glance at the top scope turret I can get level without a bubble so I have been doing that. It may be the fact that I wear glasses and they throw my internal bubble off. Don't know? I've been getting in quite a bit of practice. I try to shoot at least three times a week. The Vortex program I spoke of earlier is remarkably accurate and has saved me a lot of work. This gun is shooting sub moa at each outing. Todays run was a bit breezy, 10 mph wind quartering from my right. I concentrated on the 550 yard gong, hoping to get a good group. From cold shot to warm barrel I managed a 3.60" group. I held at the right side of the florescent paint for windage. Yet the crosswind still carried me over about 5 inches. I guess that means more "work".


----------



## 220swift

that's really good shooting JT, nice work on the setup................


----------



## bar-d

Still a great group for 550 yds.

:hunter:


----------



## A10hunter

I have never shot at those distances, but I am still impressed with those groups you been making. Those are killer shots, so don't be too hard on yourself. Sweet looking rifle too.


----------

